# What are your speed stats on a typical ride?



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

I went out on a ride Saturday with the GPS and was pushing my speed a bit on the uphill sections. For a five mile out and back with 600 feet of climb, my average moving speed was 6 mph on the uphill and 9 mph on the downhill return. The primary difference between that and my mountain bike is that I didn’t need any rest breaks on the 10 to 15 percent grade section that makes up most of the climbing.

On the road getting to and from the trail my speed was 18 to 19 mph, so overall the ride was much faster.

Are you all out there tearing up the trail like bats out of hell? Or is my Saturday ride a typical eBike ride?


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

For me anyway it's more about regular bike speeds, and always conserving the battery for max range. Your stats are almost exactly what I see on my display when pulling the 800' of vert, also at 12+% grade, 5-6 mph, to get to the trail behind my place. Just because I could do it faster, doesn't mean I do, and I ride a 1300 watt bike. But I can do this on a 85 degree day without killing myself, and still have fun. The only time I romp on it is when the ride is almost over, back on the gravel road, and a cold beer is waiting in the fridge, and I know I have plenty of battery left.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

hikerdave said:


> I went out on a ride Saturday with the GPS and was pushing my speed a bit on the uphill sections. For a five mile out and back with 600 feet of climb, my average moving speed was 6 mph on the uphill and 9 mph on the downhill return. The primary difference between that and my mountain bike is that I didn't need any rest breaks on the 10 to 15 percent grade section that makes up most of the climbing.
> 
> On the road getting to and from the trail my speed was 18 to 19 mph, so overall the ride was much faster.
> 
> Are you all out there tearing up the trail like bats out of hell? Or is my Saturday ride a typical eBike ride?


R u on a 250w pedelec? 18-19 on the road on one, being a mtb style is absolutely hauling the mail.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

hikerdave said:


> I went out on a ride Saturday with the GPS and was pushing my speed a bit on the uphill sections. For a five mile out and back with 600 feet of climb, my average moving speed was 6 mph on the uphill and 9 mph on the downhill return. The primary difference between that and my mountain bike is that I didn't need any rest breaks on the 10 to 15 percent grade section that makes up most of the climbing.
> 
> On the road getting to and from the trail my speed was 18 to 19 mph, so overall the ride was much faster.
> 
> Are you all out there tearing up the trail like bats out of hell? Or is my Saturday ride a typical eBike ride?


I find that outside of climbing it's the trail that is the speed limiting factor, not whether I'm on my E-bike or regular bike. On open, flat singletrack I can spin at 18mph on my regular bike comfortably, and in tight twisty trails it's the terrain that determines my speed.

I use my E-bike as a "shuttle" for those days when I only have a small window of time to get a ride in so can't spend hours climbing. For example, I did a ride today by my house that normally takes me three hours on my regular bike. The main climb usually takes me over 20 minutes (just over a mile and a half and over 900ft of climbing) but on my E-bike it takes me about 11 minutes. In the time it normally takes me to get from my car to the top of the climb on my regular bike I will have finished the climb, finished the decent on the other side, and then finished the next climb. My descending times aren't any faster though. I will say it's nice to be able to get my entire circuit in without needing a break.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

As an aside, my E bike ride this morning breaks down like this:
.
Average Speed: 10.1mph
Max Speed: 28.6mph
Elevation Gain: 3,432ft
Distance: 16.34 miles
Moving Time: 1hr 37min
.
.
On the main climb it looks like this:
Average Speed: 9.1mph
Max Speed: 19.7mph
.
This is where the real difference comes in. According to the Mission Control app, my average power output (rider, not motor) for the climb is 161W with a max of 399w. Not too far below where I usually am on my regular bike, but so much faster.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Gutch said:


> R u on a 250w pedelec? 18-19 on the road on one, being a mtb style is absolutely hauling the mail.


Yamaha PW-SE Haibike SDURO. Gentle grade from my house to the trail head and back. The Yamaha puts out 500 watts at its power peak at 72 rpm. On the way to the trail I'm running 200 percent assist, so probably 100 watts from me and 200 from the bike (running 2/5 bars on the current meter.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

I rode a Specialized Turbo S once. That plus reading the posts here and other sites, I am ready to purchase my first ebike. Only issue is a want a HT with straight bars, front suspension and Class 3. Need to go 28 on my way to the trail head. Will anyone build one?


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

scatterbrained said:


> As an aside, my E bike ride this morning breaks down like this:
> .
> Average Speed: 10.1mph
> Max Speed: 28.6mph
> ...


That's a pretty fast ride; 9 mph climbing is what I average descending!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

scatterbrained said:


> As an aside, my E bike ride this morning breaks down like this:
> .
> Average Speed: 10.1mph
> Max Speed: 28.6mph
> ...


E- Road bike?


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Gutch said:


> E- Road bike?


No. I never ride on the road.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Pedalon2018 said:


> I rode a Specialized Turbo S once. That plus reading the posts here and other sites, I am ready to purchase my first ebike. Only issue is a want a HT with straight bars, front suspension and Class 3. Need to go 28 on my way to the trail head. Will anyone build one?


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

portnuefpeddler said:


> For me anyway it's more about regular bike speeds, and always conserving the battery for max range. Your stats are almost exactly what I see on my display when pulling the 800' of vert, also at 12+% grade, 5-6 mph, to get to the trail behind my place. Just because I could do it faster, doesn't mean I do, and I ride a 1300 watt bike. But I can do this on a 85 degree day without killing myself, and still have fun. The only time I romp on it is when the ride is almost over, back on the gravel road, and a cold beer is waiting in the fridge, and I know I have plenty of battery left.


I feel pretty much the same way --- last summer when I had pedal only, some evenings were too hot and/or humid, but not now with e-power!

I average about 8.5 mph on the trail and 12-14 on the road. The sidewalk or bike lane just doesn't feel safe much faster than that, too many cars, pedestrians, etc. Dirt feels safer than pavement.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

looking at the stats for average speed my last few eMTB rides;
8.9kph
8.6kph
8.2kph
8.9kph

(though I haven't been riding the eMTB this year, as I crashed on my non-eMTB hardtail in december and buggered my shoulder. Been doing hill repeats on my non-emTB full suspension bike lately, avoiding singletrack to let the shoulder heal.)


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

BCsaltchucker said:


> looking at the stats for average speed my last few eMTB rides;
> 8.9kph
> 8.6kph
> 8.2kph
> ...


Hope your shoulder gets better soon.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

I climb at 5 to 8, cruise the flats at 8 to 12 and once touched 27 descending a fireroad. I use low assist levels because I prioritize range over speed, but then again, I mostly ghost pedal.

Bike is a Bikes Direct hardtail fatbike with a Bluto, BBSHD and 3-speed IGH.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I do not know the speeds I go, I do have a cyclocomputer but not installed.... yet
I got a 5kw 4T dd on 36V LiIon pack doing about 60A on a generic with shunt mod, building a 48V with a throttle speed reducer with switch, because there are times I like to go fast. Next step is to lace into a smaller wheel, for more torque. I prefer more torque over speed.


----------



## wasabot (Feb 3, 2019)

Fast run, clear trails. Usual pace on this run is about 13-14mph. The goal is to keep my heart rate above 120 bpm for X number of minutes NOTE: Don't make a practice of blasting past pedestrians or other riders. Scaring folks ain't my thing...


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

First ride today on my Kenevo. 11.5 mph average climbing, total average 13.9 mph and top speed 39.4 mph. This was over 14.x miles with ~2400' of climbing.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

You know you need to turn it off when it’s on your car rack on the way home?! 39.4 downhill, where were you riding blue ridge parkway downhill!!? Glad you’re enjoying it.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

I got to drive a brand new Tesla the other day, a top of the line high performance and AWD, 150 mph top speed model. I went through a 25 mph school zone at .....25 mph. That seems about the way I ride my 1300 watt ebike. I have yet to pass a mtbr, then again I very rarely ride where they are. Though come to think of it, I have rode past a few riders who were off the trail taking a breather, but passing them while riding? Not yet. When I do go past some guys panting on the side of the trail, I use a technique I call "ghost panting", mostly fake heavy breathing, while continuing on my way as slow as possible, seemingly struggling, while still in their sight. No need to rub it in! And it all comes back to range anyway, always, for me, I don't keep track of my speed stats, (not that there's anything wrong with that) just the miles ridden divided by how much power I used.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Salespunk said:


> First ride today on my Kenevo. 11.5 mph average climbing, total average 13.9 mph and top speed 39.4 mph. This was over 14.x miles with ~2400' of climbing.


That's fast. My Saturday 14 mile ride of half road, half trail and 850 feet of elevation gain averaged 9.6 mph with top speed on the trail of 16 mph. We're probably at opposite ends of the spectrum of eBike riders. Congrats on the Kenovo!


----------

